# [SOLVED] computer gone crazy



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

hello everyone,,new here,,,,i will try to describe my problem in words,,,running windows 98se,,,on my desktop icons,when i click on one it wants to take me to all of them,explorer,my computer,my documents and all,also my caps lock when they are not locked,,,,,no viruses were found,,,replaced mouse and keyboard but didnt help,,,,sounds like a trip to the repair shop but was wanting to know if anyone had ever experience this or could know the problem,,,,thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Is your virus program up to date?????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Email from poster (it's easier if you'll reply back to the thread, as I may be offline)


This is the message:

yes ,,program up to date,,,,but i have found out in the last hour that there was rootbeer spilled all over the keyboard that i replaced,,dont really know if that would cause a problem other than getting another keyboard


**************
Nope, if you have a new keyboard, that shouldn't be an issue.

If you boot to a dos prompt, does the keyboard appear to type normally?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, can you run an online virus scan?

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

yes,,virus program up to date,but have found out in the last hour that there was rootbeer spilled into keyboard that i have repLaced,,wouldnt know if that would cause a probLem like this,,,thank you


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

havent tried dos prompt but will do so,,it has recommended that i should go to safe mode a couple times,,,,computer working ok at times but will not last,,,,shutting it down completley and turning back on is the only way to get it to work for a while,,,,just simply restarting it doesnt work,,,,,strange i know. thank you for your time.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

could you please say what happened about the beer again ?

John


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

rootbeer spilt into keyboard


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

was that after you replaced the keyboard ?


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

this was before keyboard was replaced


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Right.
I wasnt sure about that.
Well i dont think the keyboard could be at fault then.

John


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

dont have a clue what it could be but it,s getting worse,,,,i will take it to repair tommorrow and see if they can find the problem,,,thank you for the replie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the keyboard act normal in either safe mode or from dos??????????????????????


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

keyboard works fine for a little while after rebooting and then starts messing up along with everything else


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not rebooting.......in safe mode or from a dos prompt please. Trying to rule out either software or hardware conflicts


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

computer will not go in dos-safe mode for some reason


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, shutdown, restart in dos mode won't work?


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

will not work,,black screen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not even a c: prompt?


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

after trying again,i do get a c prompt,,,,,what do i need to type in? thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just type a bunch of stuff, the use your backspace key to erase it.......then test the cap locks.......if the keyboard works normally there, then it's another issue


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

keyboard doesnt work normal there,started out working normal but then went to caps,,,,,,thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then it's either a keyboard problem or the connector for the keyboard on the motherboard. Does it go direct to the computer or thru an adapter PS/2 to serial? or serial to PS/2?


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

it connect,s directly to computer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then it's the keyboard or the connector on the motherboard. Perhaps try a USB keyboard if that is an option.........


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

ok,,,but it is also afecting the mouse which plugs in directly beside it USB?


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

computer dumb,,,,what is a usb keyboard?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have USB connectors on your computer? If not, then that won't be an option.

http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/card/

Looks like that........could be on the front of the computer or on the back.


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

ok,,,i know what your saying now about usb,,,are keyboards and mouses availiable with USBconnectors,,,,,thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, not to mention scanners, CDRW, hard drives, cameras, etc. but you MUST have the connector option on your computer.


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

yes,,i have two usb plug in,s,,,i will try a keyboard and a mouse in them,,,thank you for your help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome....keep us posted.


----------



## spotterstorm (Jul 7, 2003)

replaced with usb mouse and keyboard and everything seems to be working great,,,thank you for your time and help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Dick Lewis (Jun 18, 2003)

I have seen this many times, try right clicking on the empty screen, then left clicking, then try holding a click and drawing a sqare on the screen, then check control panel/mouse, put all settings to default. see if you can do any of this, and let us know


----------

